# Help Needed Identifying Watch Used In The Prisoner



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Used as a prop in the 60s TV mini-series 'The Prisoner', this watch was supposed to function as an 'electropass', letting the main character get past an electronic security system guarding a helicopter.

It was modified such that the three hands were fixed at equal angles (similar perhaps not uncoincidently to the rotors on a helicopter) and turned quickly to indicate that the device was working. I think the light at the 12 O'clock position is also probably a mod, although I know so little about Hamilton watches that I couldn't even be sure about that.

Anyone know which model this was, and what year it was released?

Cheers! :book:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Aquadate (1966)


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

That would be telling


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not a number - but it looks like this


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

inskip75 said:


> I am not a number - but it looks like this


Aquadate (1966)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks chaps.

Looks like the hands were changed too then. ...And I think they've added a blob of luminous paint on the axis.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

handlehall said:


> That would be telling


Sorry, just realised that this deserves a smiley. :victory:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Now there's a nice conversion project for someone.

If I found the watch; think you could do it Paul?


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

That was said tongue in cheek by the way, before I get mobbed


----------

